# Looking for a toy poodle breeder in Canada or Ab



## lexiolive (Jul 29, 2021)

Hello
I am looking for a reputable toy poodle breeder. I am from alberta but can travel to any province in Canada. I saw tinasjewels but I couldn’t find reviews about her. Any recommendations for toy poodle breeders?


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

lexiolive said:


> Hello
> I am looking for a reputable toy poodle breeder. I am from alberta but can travel to any province in Canada. I saw tinasjewels but I couldn’t find reviews about her. Any recommendations for toy poodle breeders?


I believe Temple City occasionally has toy litters. I don't know if they have any planned for this year. I would definitely reach out to the poodle club in Alberta to see if they have any recommendations. Poodle Club of Alberta


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Cowpony gave some excellent resources. Since you'd said you'd be open to other provinces, here's part of the Canadian portion of a Breeder List with breeders recommended by members thru the years. There aren't many toy breeders so it might be worth looking at some US breeders also within your traveling distance in anticipation of the borders opening. 

Tinasjewels is definitely worth following up with based on the lines in their kennel. They're listed on the CKC Breeder list by the breeder's name, which is another good recommendation. 

*Canada

Canadian Kennel Club*
CKC | Purebred Puppies, Dog Competitions, Show Dog Events | CKC

*Poodle Club Of Canada*
Poodle – Poodle club of Canada

*Ottawa Valley Poodle Club*
Ottawa Valley Poodle Club – Serving Ottawa and Surrounding Areas
*Poodle Club of Ontario*
Poodle Club Of Ontario
*Poodle Club of Alberta*
Poodle Club of Alberta

*Canada’s Guide to Dogs - Poodle*
Standard Poodle Clubs - Canada's Guide to Dogs


*Breeder Listings

Multi Provinces

Poodle Club of Canada Breeder List*
Microsoft Word - PCC2021Breeders 6 14.doc (poodleclubcanada.club)
*Canadian Kennel Club Breeder List*
Puppy List & Approved Breeders | CKC










🐩 Breeders Listed by Location 🐩 Plus Additional Resources 🐩


GEOGRAPHICAL BREEDERS LIST AND ADDITIONAL RESOURCES PLEASE READ THIS FIRST What this list is NOT: This list is not an endorsement of any breeder by Poodle Forum This list is not a list to just go buy from without doing more investigation This list is not comprehensive What this list IS: This...




www.poodleforum.com


----------



## lexiolive (Jul 29, 2021)

cowpony said:


> I believe Temple City occasionally has toy litters. I don't know if they have any planned for this year. I would definitely reach out to the poodle club in Alberta to see if they have any recommendations. Poodle Club of Alberta





Rose n Poos said:


> Cowpony gave some excellent resources. Since you'd said you'd be open to other provinces, here's part of the Canadian portion of a Breeder List with breeders recommended by members thru the years. There aren't many toy breeders so it might be worth looking at some US breeders also within your traveling distance in anticipation of the borders opening.
> 
> Tinasjewels is definitely worth following up with based on the lines in their kennel. They're listed on the CKC Breeder list by the breeder's name, which is another good recommendation.
> 
> ...


Is the word document reputable and ethnic breeders? And not backyard breeders? Thank you for your suggestions! Have you heard of tinas jewels? I haven’t heard many things about it so I am a little weary


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

lexiolive said:


> Is the word document reputable and ethnic breeders?


The Word document is pulled directly from the Poodle Club of Canada's website, so, yes, they meet the official standards of the national breed club of poodles in Canada.

Code of Ethics of PCC
Poodle-Club-of-Canada-Code-of-Ethics-Nov-15-2012.pdf (poodleclubcanada.club)



lexiolive said:


> Have you heard of tinas jewels? I haven’t heard many things about it so I am a little weary


Finding an Accountable Breeder | CKC


Rose n Poos said:


> Tinasjewels is definitely worth following up with based on the lines in their kennel. They're listed on the CKC Breeder list by the breeder's name, which is another good recommendation.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Sorry, I was a bit short on time on the previous post. 

Since I don't know your prior experience with dogs in general, poodles in particular, or what to look for in selecting a quality breeder, I have some tips that might help. 

We often hear from folks that they just want a pet. What doesn't seem to be common knowledge is that the kind of quality, conscientious breeders many of us prefer to support are _always_ breeding for the very best poodles they can. It isn't pet puppy vs show puppy, it's lucky us, the ones wanting a pet who get the pups that have some small "fault" that might reduce their chances of winning competitions, but are flawless to us .

It's not unusual to think that there are possibly thousands of breeders to choose from. For quality, conscientious breeders, that number is more likely only in the hundreds in the US or Canada. A bottom line difference is between those who're breeding primarily for profit and those who're breeding because they feel not only love for poodles but an obligation to the entire breed.

Quoting cowpony



cowpony said:


> Buying from a puppy mill or a pet shop is like buying from a used car salesman. They just want to move product. They won't mention or will brush off the bent frame and the corrosion around the electrical grounds. They act like your best friend until they have your money. Then, well, the problem isn't theirs any more.
> 
> Buying from a good breeder is more like buying a '67 Corvette from an enthusiast at a car show. They are in the business because they like the showing and the tinkering, not because they love sales. You are buying the object of their affection, not a product. They put a lot of work into to that baby, and they want it to go to someone who loves it like they do.


About reviews, a happy owner doesn't necessarily mean an informed owner. It's as likely they've just been lucky, so far. Review any negative comments carefully, if they're allowed to appear.

Getting a puppy from a quality, conscientious breeder is something like insurance. Their investment in the health, welfare, and soundness of all the dogs in their care including the puppies they offer to new homes is part of the reason you're not likely to find a less than $2000 USD puppy from them.

The saying is "pay the breeder or pay the vet". Price alone isn't the only thing to separate quality breeders from those less than. We've seen members quote as high, and even much higher pricing for pups from parents not health tested, not proven to meet breed standards, sold as purebred when only a DNA test could determine that since they may be sold without registration papers.

If I knew the risks and have dedicated poodle health savings of several thousand dollars or pet insurance, knew that basically that the breeder and I would part ways as soon as the pup was in my hands because they're very unlikely to stand behind their pup and me thru the pups life, I might proceed with a breeder that doesn't meet my criteria.

But

I also wouldn't pay quality breeder prices, and over, unless I'm getting all the quality breeder perks.


Health testing of the breeding parents is a good indicator of a quality, conscientious breeder. The Breeder List has info on what to look for in the testing for each variety. Mentioning health testing on a site is nice but isn't proof. For proof, look for health testing results spelled out on the breeder's site, then verify for yourself by going to the site the results are published on. If you don't find any evidence of testing or can't find the info but the breeder appeals to you, contact them and ask where you might see the testing they do. Reputable breeders put in a lot of effort to make sure they're breeding the healthiest poodles and will be happy to talk about it and provide the info.

Look for and verify OFA/CHIC level testing at a minimum. There are also poodle specific DNA panels for those testable conditions. Those are companion testing with the OFA/CHIC testing.
Look Up A Dog | Orthopedic Foundation for Animals | Columbia, MO (ofa.org)


A caution that a health "guarantee" on a puppy doesn't have much to back it if the sire and dam were not given the testing for breed and variety. "Guarantees" without the testing often favor the breeder, more than the buyer.

Read thru any contracts that may be listed. If they rule out coverage for conditions that the breeding pair should or could have been tested for, consider that a caution flag. Otherwise, are the terms clear to you and can you live with them?

Conscientious breeders have a waitlist at the best of times and with pandemic puppy seekers, that wait is stretched well into 2021-2022. There have been more than a few serendipitous contacts between seeker and breeder, so don't be put off by the thought of a waitlist. Also, don't be put off if online sites aren't particularly updated. As often as not, breeders may prefer communicating by phone as well as email or text, and are busy with their dogs rather than keep a website updated.

When you start making contacts, let them know if you're open to an older pup or young adult.

Color preferences are understandable but keep in mind that you're limiting your options even further in a very limited supply of puppies. That beautiful color you fell for may not look the same in a few weeks, or months, or years.

Temperament and personality are lifelong traits.

Be prepared to spend in the range of $2000 to $3500 USD. Conscientious breeders are not padding pricing due to Covid.

Be prepared to travel outside your preferred area.

As a very general rule, websites to be leery of are those that feature cutesy puppies with bows and such, little or no useful info on sires or dams, the word "Order" or "Ordering" (these are living beings, not appliances) and a PayPal or "pay here" button prominently featured "for your convenience".

One additional caution, be very wary of those very cute short legged poodles. That's a genetic mutation which may carry serious life-altering disease. 

An excellent source for breeder referrals is your local or the regional or national Poodle Club. An online search for "Poodle Club of *___* (your city or state/province)" will find them. You can also go directly to the national club site.

Some Poodle Club links are in the Breeder List.


As a sort of checklist of things to look for or ask, this is my abbreviated personal criteria.

My criteria need not be yours but I think it's important for a potential poodle owner to understand why these things matter in finding a conscientious breeder and to get a well bred puppy to share life with for many years to come.
Simply being advertised as "registered" or even "purebred" doesn't mean that a puppy is _well bred._


Every one of these is a talking point a conscientious breeder will welcome, just not all at the same time 

My ideal breeder is someone who is doing this because they love the breed.
They want to see each new generation born at least as good as the previous, ideally better.
They provide for every dog in their care as if that dog is their own.
They will be there for the new family, and stand behind that pup for it's lifetime, rain or shine, with or without a contract.
They will know the standards and pedigrees of their chosen breed, health and genetic diversity of their lines, and breed to better them.
They will know of the latest studies in health standards for their chosen breed and variety and do the health testing of their breeding dogs.
They prove their dogs meet breed standards and are physically capable by breeding from sires and dams proven in competition or participating in other activities.
They do not cross breed.
They will have as many questions for me as I do for them.
They invest in their dogs. They don't expect the dogs to support them.


----------



## lexiolive (Jul 29, 2021)

Rose n Poos said:


> The Word document is pulled directly from the Poodle Club of Canada's website, so, yes, they meet the official standards of the national breed club of poodles in Canada.
> 
> Code of Ethics of PCC
> Poodle-Club-of-Canada-Code-of-Ethics-Nov-15-2012.pdf (poodleclubcanada.club)
> ...


Are you able to explain to me what the variety and color acronyms mean like S, M etc?


----------



## lexiolive (Jul 29, 2021)

Rose n Poos said:


> Sorry, I was a bit short on time on the previous post.
> 
> Since I don't know your prior experience with dogs in general, poodles in particular, or what to look for in selecting a quality breeder, I have some tips that might help.
> 
> ...


Thank you, I’ll take that into account!


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

On the Word doc? For the colours, you'll need to check the websites to see what they're breeding currently. Most of these breeders will only be producing 1-3 litters a year, if even that much. Some breed only when looking for a new show prospect. 
Finding the breeder you feel comfortable with and getting on the waitlist is your best bet for a well bred poodle and a breeder who will stand behind you and your pup for it's lifetime

Variety
S = Standard
M = Miniature
T = Toy

Colours (No key but I expect these are the colours represented and which is which. Check the sites)

B lack
Bl ue
Br own
C ream
A pricot
R ed
W hite
S ilver
Cafe au Lait
S ilver B eige


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

lexiolive said:


> Are you able to explain to me what the variety and color acronyms mean like S, M etc?


My best guess is the abbreviations are as follows:

S = Standard
M = Miniature
T = Toy

B = Black
Bl = Blue
C = Cream
A = Apricot
W = White
Cr = Cream
R = Red
S = Silver
Br = Brown
Sb = Silver Beige
Ca = Cafe au Lait

Keep in mind, when searching for color, that even a program focused on one color, such as brown or silver, may outcross to another color if the breeder feels the other dog will add some desirable trait to her program.


----------

